# P0299 Code



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

I was driving a 2016.5 Cruze down south a couple hundred miles and 3/4 of the way there I got a check engine light. OnStar told me it was a P0299 code and further research showed this could be caused by a number of issues from MAF sensor, obstruction to air intake, loose hoses around turbocharger etc. The car seemed to drive normally the next day so I cleared the light, refilled my tank from halfway point with 93 octane and no check engine light for the 4 hour drive back home. One thing I would not is prior to this trip I let my tank drop to 2 gallons and filled it up with ethanol free gas 90 octane. 

The next day after arriving home, I took off the engine cover and checked for any abnormalities regarding hoses and clamps and found nothing. What could've caused this and should I be concerned?


----------

